# More on chains



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This set of 5-pers (chained elastics of 3 links, 5 elastics per link) that jmplsnt made for me was nice, but frankly too hard of a pull for this old geezer. I definitely would hunt with them, but to practice with them is out of the question, as I have to rest my hands for a day afterward.









So I made up a "4-per" chain and shot it today pretty extensively. I like this much better. Still think it has enough punch for hunting. I think I got more than 50 or so shots off with it so it should be good for 4 or 500 shots. I used the platinum crepe #64's I posted about earlier here,
http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry27374

I'm in the chain gang now!


----------



## tkdlaxer (Sep 27, 2010)

My dad called me today and told me the rubberbands I ordered showed up at home today. I'm pumped to make some chains, but I don't know when I'm going home again, ha.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep us posted about the 64's DH. The only ones I have used are the cheap Universal office brand and also those from the Mart with Walls. In a 4x4x3 (which I call "443's") I really like these as they shoot marbles, lead round balls, and stones (yes, still working on this) with a good degree of power. I'm getting about 200 shots per set right now but expect this to go up after I spend some more time getting the learning curve worked out with them. I really like the way these shoot.

In closing, you've always been a member of the Chain Gang DH. Your're probably the most well-rounded shooter on any forum as you shoot ever kind of slingshot, band, and ammo and don't get hung up on what kind or whether this kind of elastic is cool or whatever. You just go out, shoot, and have fun. And you share both experience and forks with other shooters. Nico is pretty much el jefe de cadenas but you're defo a member of the gang in my book.

I failed to mention the 5-pers are a fairly recent invention; for years all el jefe de cadenas used was 4-pers. He's got a rabbit kill posted over on The Shed, bagged with a stone and 4-pers at pretty good range. That post was what pushed me into getting into The Chains That Bind and I have never looked back after strapping up with my first set. I understand they aren't for everyone but they definately are for me!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Jump. Well, this morning one of the chains broke just where you said it would -- right in the middle. Funny, I was just contemplating making my next set 443's. I figured that would be ideal, a tiny bit easier on the draw combined with a little more speed to make up any lost energy stored. That's what I'm going to do today.

Boy, you are so right about my approach to sling shooting. I shoot everything I can make or get my hands on. Like this morning, I first shot with my Jungle Hunter with the chains until they broke. I was shooting with 7/8 steel, 5/8 marbles, and 7/16 steel. Then I threw on the 555's and shot a few more marbles. Then I went to one of my pocket plinkers with easy draw chinese tubes and shot some 3/8 steel for about 10 or 15 rounds. Then I went to my Cowboy from Bill Hays and shot some more 3/8 steel until I broke that set of black theraband. (about 10 shots or so). I was shooting scary accurate with that frame. Then I shot more 5/8 marbles with my Boston Blacky, which I now have armed with 1" untapered gold theraband I'm using to see how long it will last. I shot about 25 shots with it. Perry's PS-2 came next for a few shots with 3/8 steel and 1/2" untapered gum rubber. Very accurate with this rig too.

It's raining like the dickens here, so all this shooting took place out my cellar door at a tin can about 20 yards away. I don't hold predjudices against any kind of rubber or slingshot. I think some types are better than others in various aspects of performance and efficiency, but I take each bandset and each frame for what it is and that's it. I love to experiment, but will always think of a slingshot as a small hunting weapon, which, should the need arise, can be used for getting food on your table. That's why I favor naturals that are sturdy and bands that last.

But they are all fun indeed!

When I get my 443's rigged, I will report back.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you get #32's or #64's? If you are shooting 4x4x4 #64's, you've got your work cut out for you. I made up a set of 5x5x5 #64's a few months back and will state while they are probably the most powerful bandset I've ever tried I will leave them for the likes of Mr. Sprave. While I'm no pushover I'm also no bodybuilder and they were just a little too much. Actually, they were way too much.

Did you get #64 Platinum Crepes? If you did please give me/us a report on how they work out, especially in a 443-style band. I am very interested in how they perform.

The 443 in cheap office brand 64's is just about right, a perfect compromise between power and strength. I don't think you'll have any problems shooting them and I hope they'd be easier on your hands. I know the 4-pers in #32 are pretty mellow and might be what you're looking for.

In closing I want to state I respect all slingshot shooters regardless whether I share your taste in slingshots or not. I admit to being a shameless natural fork/chained bands partisan but readily admit the doubled TheraGold boardcuts seem to be doing the most killing lately. It's all about enjoying yourself and devil take whoever doesn't like what you're doing as long as you're not bothering anyone.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, I have the #64 platinum crepes. I will keep you updated. I am pretty sure the 443's are going to be just right. I will keep you posted. (but the 444's weren't bad at all)


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I would love to get a bag of these rubber bands and i have been looking for 2 months here in England. If anyone would be willing to send me a bag if i send them the money through paypal for the bands and shipping to England?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I made the 443 chain. Ha! I couldn't tell the difference. 22 elastics aren't a whole lot different from 24 elastics.







Looking back, I think I shoulda knowed that.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

i have really enjoyed these threads about chained elastic latex rubber bands so thanks for everyone thats posted them here. Thanks Jeff aka shot in the foot for coming to my ade to source good rubber bands here in the UK.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Lucifer I would have helped buy I am going back offshore. Please don't think I was not willing.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Did you get #32's or #64's? If you are shooting 4x4x4 #64's, you've got your work cut out for you. I made up a set of 5x5x5 #64's a few months back and will state while they are probably the most powerful bandset I've ever tried I will leave them for the likes of Mr. Sprave. While I'm no pushover I'm also no bodybuilder and they were just a little too much. Actually, they were way too much.
> 
> Did you get #64 Platinum Crepes? If you did please give me/us a report on how they work out, especially in a 443-style band. I am very interested in how they perform.
> 
> ...


Jmp,

I cant do all the killing with the chains LOL But yes the 444 chain will kill very well plenty of stopping power especially with heavy ammo.. The milbros by the way are still bagging more game than the board cut theraband slingshots I know this from the people who do it every day.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I agree. I think a lot of the Milbro-Killers are men in their prime who grew up with them as boys and matured into hardened veterans with the passage of years.

When my Chef Boyardee raviolis get done heating up, I'm getting in my truck and making a quick run down to the church. Everyone will be inside listening to the guest speaker and if there are any pigeons in the parking lot they are in serious trouble. I've been practicing and fishing (targeting bass with live bluegills) all morning so I'm good and warmed up with my new 544's.

I fully believe in the 4-pers as I've seen pics of their effectiveness. God willing, after lunch I'll be showing off the quality of the cheap 443's!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm intruiged, in theory chains should offer a very high surface area. I would *really *like to see some data from a chronograph! How do they fare in terms of accuracy?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think Nico has a Chrony. But I was hitting cans from 15 and 20 yards fairly often, so I think they are as accurate as most things.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Velocities vary with the chains.. Its all about the selection of the rubberbands even in a bag of red #32s I talk about this in my tutorial.

With a 555 chain I got various readings with .50 cal lead balls I bought from Perry which weigh 12 grams I was getting velocities from 180, 184 fps to various highs of 202, 203 fps. Of course when I got the 200 + Fps I stretched the chains to their limits but they can easily give an average of 180+ fps with a .50 cal lead ball and 168-170 fps with a 1/2 ounce lead ball.

I usually shoot ammo within the 14 to 20+ gram range and they easily have passed over prey at ranges of 30+ yards (I foolishly thought my shot needed elevation at that range but had the power to give a flat trajectory) and this ammo is traveling at 160-165 fps at 20 + grams.

Here's a chrony I did with a chained red #32s at 60 degrees temp with an experimental taper 654






It gave me this average and mind you my pouches are even larger than the ones Jmp makes for stone shooting. This is my bad boy that achieved those impressive speeds and here he is with the taper now he dons the 555 chain (more dependable and durable)








Here's an earlier Chrony I did in 100 degree with with a chained red #32 555 chain using .50 cal lead balls






In this case this was the high end as it was even giving me 170+ fps with a half ounce lead ball.

Not bad for rubberbands I'd say.. I have a picture of my devil with a rattler kill used the 555s with stones but thats best posted in the hunting section..

As for accuracy they do well and I have 9 kills with different chained sets 3 crows lead , 2 starlings tiny taconite pellets, a rabbit stones, a 31 inch rattlesnake -stones 2 feral rock pigeons -stones.. All died relatively quickly even the starlings shot with those light taconite pellets.


----------



## Connor mcfries (Jan 21, 2019)

Instead of talc can I use cornstarch


----------

